# before or after?



## D_G (Jul 15, 2010)

was just wondering which is better?

Is it best to eat dinner at say 7pm reduce the insulin for it and then go for a speedwalk/jog at around 9pm

OR

Is it best to exercise first and then eat dinner with reduced insulin??

What do people do, i would rather xercise later as it will be darker out lol but then i think after the exercise i would be pretty hungry!

I am just undecided! help please


----------



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm a morning exercise person generally. What happens with me is that I need my normal insulin before exercise, but then need to reduce doses after the exercise. I think this is something that can be totallt different for people so the only way to find out is trial and error.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 15, 2010)

Just spotted this here. I've replied to same OP in Exercise section.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd say the earlier the better. I only ever go to the gym first thing in the morning. That way I've got all day to suss out how my bgs will be affected with today's settings on the ole diabetes-random-ometer. This morning, for example I needed no short acting carbs (as my liver was helpfully dumping glucose for England). More usually I'd need about 30g or so to prevent a hypo, and then have to watch for dips and reduce i:c ratios all day.

I've also read some scary reports of young T1 men in the states slipping into coma overnight (and even one or two sudden deaths  ) because of a misjudgement of the after-effects. I'm sure if you did some internerd searching though you'd find some good advice. I think there's a site called 'sweet running' or something, that focuses on exercise and D.


----------



## D_G (Jul 15, 2010)

Hmm i cant exercise in the mornings really unless i get up at something stupid like 4am lol so thats out...i think im going to have to have alook at that site and research some more beofre i start this next week


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm sure it's completely do-able to exercise in the evenings safely. I'm sure loads of peeps do! I'm just lucky enough to be able to fit in 2-3 sessions a week before work. I find it hugely helps bg control, particularly in preventing spikes.

Found that link (never visited the site, but gather it's pretty comprehensive)

http://www.runsweet.com/


----------



## Jules001 (Jul 16, 2010)

whats exercise lol... I would love to ba able to go for long walks but not with my neuropathy I can manage about 15mins then my lower back n hips n feet are killin me...


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 16, 2010)

Jules001 said:


> whats exercise lol... I would love to ba able to go for long walks but not with my neuropathy I can manage about 15mins then my lower back n hips n feet are killin me...



How about a bit of swimming? Assuming you don't have to walk too far to get there of course! 

Andy

p.s. Personally, I like the 'sitting down' exercise methods (cycling, rowing etc)


----------



## Jules001 (Jul 16, 2010)

I would love to go swimming but they closed the only pool down in the area I live.. So the nearest is about 30 mins away n I dont drive plus if I use the bus there are to many stops and it doesn't stop anywhere near the pool complex...


----------



## Copepod (Jul 16, 2010)

Jules - A couple of 15 minutes walks per day reaches the target for adults. Can you ride a bike to extend your range if it's comfortable enough?


----------



## Bren101 (Sep 23, 2010)

D_G said:


> was just wondering which is better?
> 
> Is it best to eat dinner at say 7pm reduce the insulin for it and then go for a speedwalk/jog at around 9pm
> 
> ...


Please check out my link on Muscles, ATP and all that jazz.  It may really help you hun.

Brendan


----------

